# Karma Mousery Alberta Canada



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update of some of my new girls, I picked up yesterday. Just not sure how to add photos.

45 Pew, Dove, Agouti, Black Pied, Grey Verigated, Bew with a black rump, Tan peid, 
Tiger? (orange kinda color with broken black bands) ? wish i had a picture to show you.

My new boys 
25 Pew, Black pied, 3 Black white broken, Black and white double banned

-Z


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, that is more than a few mice. Are they from a breeder? Are they your foundation mice?



blackframeworld said:


> Tiger? (orange kinda color with broken black bands) ?


Brindle.


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you. -Z


----------

